# Europa League latest: SC Braga v Union Berlin



## FTN (Sep 15, 2022)

*SC Braga:* Victor Gomez improving, but unlikely to figure. Niakate misses out. Bruno Rodrigues in for him at centre back.

* Union Berlin: *Schneider, Mohwald & Doekhi long term absentees. Thorsby still out through illness. Michel banned. Keeper Ronnow returns in goal.


----------

